# Is Birth Certificate Mandatory for Australian Permanent Residency



## g_suresh (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply Australian Permanent Residency and I am from India and don't have any birth certificate and I have other proof like passport. I was born in 1986. Can I submit my passport as proof of birth(it includes both parents) names.

Any suggestions on this highly appreciate.

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## Nerve (Jul 14, 2016)

*Hello Suresh,*

Birth Certificate is *not mandatory* for PR application, Place of Birth will be stated in the Passport.

*Best of luck!*


----------



## g_suresh (Jul 14, 2016)

Nerve said:


> *Hello Suresh,*
> 
> Birth Certificate is *not mandatory* for PR application, Place of Birth will be stated in the Passport.
> 
> *Best of luck!*


Thank you!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

My mother name is totally different in my passport compare to my birth certificate as she changed it in late 80`s due to astrology suggestion, but don't have any government proof to back it up. Her old name is not being used anywhere apart from Birth certificate. 

Kindly let me know whether I can submit both birth and Passport even with the name difference or it`s safe to submit only the passport. I born before 1989.

Thx


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> My mother name is totally different in my passport compare to my birth certificate as she changed it in late 80`s due to astrology suggestion, but don't have any government proof to back it up. Her old name is not being used anywhere apart from Birth certificate.
> 
> Kindly let me know whether I can submit both birth and Passport even with the name difference or it`s safe to submit only the passport. I born before 1989.
> 
> Thx


Hi Hari Ram, 

I am from chennai as well, born in 85, i don't have birth certificate, could you please let me know what's the process to get birth certificate in tamil nadu or can we use any other document in place of birth certificate? 

Thanks
Sakthi


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

sakthivadivel said:


> Hi Hari Ram,
> 
> I am from chennai as well, born in 85, i don't have birth certificate, could you please let me know what's the process to get birth certificate in tamil nadu or can we use any other document in place of birth certificate?
> 
> ...


dont worry. passport is enough. if there is amy complication in birth certificate. dont submit . passport is enough


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*visa 189 without birth certificate*



auslover35 said:


> dont worry. passport is enough. if there is amy complication in birth certificate. dont submit . passport is enough


It's a very good news to hear, are you experiencing same or have you come across with anyone who has got PR issued without submitting birth certificate. 

Why i'm so concerned is because what DIBP has mentioned in this URL to prove our identity by showing one of the documents. 

I pasting the content from DIBP - the way details are mentioned *Also Provide* shows that passport needs to be given as additional along with one of the documents in first list. 

DIBP:: 

URL - https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...skilled/documents-to-prove-your-identity.aspx

Documents to prove your identity

Provide one of the following:

a birth certificate showing the names of both parents:
identification pages of a family book showing the names of both parents
identification pages of an identification document issued by the government
identification pages of a court-issued document that proves your identity
identification pages of a family census register.

*****Also provide:*****

the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
a national identity card, if you have one.
proof of change of name, if applicable, such as:
a marriage or divorce certificate
change of name documents from an Australian Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages, or the relevant overseas authority
documents that show other names you have been known by.

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------

